# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Best Way to Cover Terrarium Top Screen

## crystalSETH

Hey Guys,

I was just wandering what is the best way to cover the top screen on my Exo Terra 24x18x18 without using glass or plexi. I will be housing a dart (maybe two?) in this tank.

----------


## arielgasca420

I crochet little squares to fit the top. some people also use saran wrap

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I'd honestly recommend getting pieces of single strength glass cut to fit in the areas on top of the screen. This will allow you to control the humidity. You can buy a sheet of glass at Lowes (they will cut it for free) for a few bucks. Here are glass prices as of a few weeks ago:

----------


## crystalSETH

Wow I thought it would be more expensive! Thanks! Also, could I house two darts in this size tank, or would that be pushing it?

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

You could house a few PDFs in a tank that size. Is it 24 high or wide?

----------


## crystalSETH

It is a 24 high. Just realized I should have gotten a long because darts tend to stay more on the ground. For now I will just keep it at one dart then after I get the hang of caring for it, I will move on to another.

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

If the footprint is 18x18, you could easily house a pair of d. Tinctorius or a trio of d. Leucomelas. These are great beginner PDFs.  If you want a smaller, more terrestrial species, I'd recommend Ranitomeya imitator, Amazonica; very easy frogs to take care of... Just make sure there are no places for them to escape as they are very small frogs. Amazonica tend to be a little shy; although my Iquitos Amazonica are always in plain sight.

-Christian

----------


## crystalSETH

Thanks so much Christian. You are right, the footprint is 18x18. I was worried I would need a much bigger terrarium sooner than expected.

----------


## Kevin

Glass is definitely the way to go and its super cheap. I tried plexiglass. It warped in less than a month lol

As for the tank size, a pair to a trio would be just fine. Its honestly all about the landscape. They need lots of hides and climbs. Lots of ups and downs. I recommend LOTs of plants. It makes them feel much more secure. Once your tank is built, you could post some pictures so we can all drool =)

----------

